# REVIEW: GMM Ripshifter



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

First, let me say thanks to Maxamoose for installing this for me since I'm a mechanical waterhead.
We all know how rubbery and unprecise our 6-speed transmissions feel. The Ripshifter is your cure. 
My initial thought was that it was going to take a while to learn to re-shift a transmission with short, mechanical, precise throws. The entire shift pattern of the ripshift takes up the space of the normal 1, 2, 3, 4 shifts (from left to right), so it's very tight. However, it took about 2 seconds to learn where everything is, because a simple pull from first moves you right into 2nd, from second you just push forward and you're in 3rd. A flick of the wrist moves you into 4th, 5th and 6th. Reverse is no longer over on the passenger side of the car. The description on the box said it reduced the throws by 30%, but it feels like signficantly more than that to me. 
I shifted several times from 6th down to pass in 3rd and didn't miss the gear...so watch out Mr. Chevelle guy...when I find you, you're going DOWN!
This is by far the best modification I've made to the car. The shifter should have felt like this from the factory. It's so mechanical-feeling and precise that I feel almost part of the car. There's no question which gear you're in, or going into and it feels much more natural than the stock shifter did.
For anyone who is hesitating about this shifter, DON'T.
It's *slightly* noisier than stock, but nowhere near annoying. All of the sound deadening equipment was replaced and the stock handle, leather boot and knob are used so it's a 100% stock appearance. It doesn't stick out quite as much as the stock shifter did though, I'd say it's 1-2" shorter.

PROS:
--Stiff, precise, mechanical-feeling shifter
--Very easy to find the gears
--No more pushing halfway across the car to get into 5th, 6th and reverse
--Much FASTER shifts between gears with the reduced throws
--Fairly easy to install for someone who is experienced, it only took Maxamoose about an hour and a half. I believe that anyone who is good at following directions can install it though
--Looks 100% stock, for those of you who are interested in that
--How it should have come from the factory

CONS:
--Slightly louder than stock
--May take 2 or 3 minutes to get used to 

If you have any questions about it, I'd be happy to answer 'em.


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, 
I Drove The Car After The Install And I Would Have To Agree With Everything That Baron Said. Sorry, I'm A Man Of Few Words.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Baron. I'm actually trying to pick which Ripshifter right now. Did you go with the race or street version? If you re-used the stock shaft then it sounds like you went street right?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

This was the race version, or that's what it said on the box. I'm not entirely sure what the difference is between the two. I just ordered it from speedinc and that's the one they sent me. At that time, I wasn't aware that there were 2 different models. Either way, I probably would have gone with the race version though. 
I am sure you'll be happy with the race version. The car is so much easier to drive now, since I don't have to concentrate or think about shifting. I wish there was some way to tell people just HOW much better it is, but I really can't put it into words. It's by FAR the best shifter I have ever used on any car. I've had multiple cars with manual transmissions, and driven many more, none of them have been so precise and quick-shifting. You can literally push the shifter forward or backward and it finds the next gear, it's truly amazing.
It's also very firm, so you have no doubt that you are in gear. It does not move from left to right or forward/backward at all while in any gear, there is ZERO play in the shift handle now, and in my opinion, that's how ALL shifters should be. I haven't ever driven a ferrari or lamborghini, with the metal gates on the top to show you where the gear is and guide the handle into place, but I suspect this is how they would drive/shift. There's really no way to mistake 2nd for 4th, 3rd for 5th, etc., even though they are very close.
You'll probably wonder why you didn't get it sooner once you get it installed, it's THAT good. In my opinion, EVERY manual-transmission GTO should get one of these because it'll make your driving experience so much more pleasurable.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Good move. The stock shifter sucks major ass, and the B&M is a complete piece of garbage. The GMM is the only way to go. 

Best analogy I've heard is that shifting the GMM feels like cocking a bolt-action rifle. Fits.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Good move. The stock shifter sucks major ass, and the B&M is a complete piece of garbage. The GMM is the only way to go.
> 
> Best analogy I've heard is that shifting the GMM feels like cocking a bolt-action rifle. Fits.


Yep, that's a very good way to describe it. It's that same kind of mechanical, tight, precise feel.
I have read a LOT of reports about the B&M shifter and people who have had nothing but problems with 'em...which is the exact reason why I just cut to the chase and bought the GMM to begin with. It's 100% worth the $$ in my opinion.


----------

